

Everest Climber: Sherpas Tried to Kill Me - jellyksong
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2013/13/130502-mount-everest-fight-simone-moro-interview-sherpas

======
nikatwork
Here is a rather different account from American mountaineer Garrett Madison.
Some of the details directly contradict Simone Moro's version. I wonder where
the truth lies?

[http://www.bergadventures.com/v3_cyber/2013/2013-03-22-evere...](http://www.bergadventures.com/v3_cyber/2013/2013-03-22-everest-
climb/dispatch-36.php)

~~~
davesque
Interesting, thanks for bringing some balance to the story. Incidentally, I've
been good friends with a group of Sherpas in Boulder, Colorado for years. I
can't even fathom people such as them behaving badly. I'm inclined to take Mr.
Moro's story with a grain of salt because of this.

~~~
xorgar831
A good friend of mine is Sherpa too, and used to do assist Everest
mountaineers, he now lives in California. Kindest man you'll ever meet. He
said he would carry gear all day long, and without shoes. I asked him once why
no shoes? He said the mounters wouldn't buy them for him, so he didn't have
any. Not sure how common that is, or all of the circumstances, but it did not
sound like the mountaineers regarded him as more than a donkey in human form.

~~~
OGinparadise
>> _He said the mounters wouldn't buy them for him, so he didn't have any._

Somewhat tangent, but don't they get paid?

 _Not sure how common that is, or all of the circumstances, but it did not
sound like the mountaineers regarded him as more than a donkey in human form._

Looks like helping climbers and carrying stuff is their job.

However, this sherpa thing seems like cheating, you have others carry stuff
for you, lay ropes and what not. Maybe since everyone uses them, all climbers
are in the same position but still.

~~~
xorgar831
He was not paid enough to afford shoes. This is Nepal remember, not Palo Alto.

The Sherpa are an ethnic group known for being skilled mountaineers, and it is
also a way some of them make a living. It's not like they're a climber helping
cast.

~~~
OGinparadise
_It's not like they're a climber helping cast._

So why do they carry bags and act as "helping cast" for what you say are low
wages? Is someone forcing them?

~~~
xorgar831
Yes, the economics of the region. It's a 3rd world country, not to be trite,
but if you've never been to a 3rd world country before or read anything about
those places, the realities are very different than in the 1st world.

------
bhickey
I imagine this is going to be dealt with harshly. The government is very
protective of tourists.

Immediately after the 2011 earthquake, a member of my party was crossing a
bridge. This annoyed some soldiers who began pelting him with rocks. One of
our guides demanded that the soldiers stop trying to kill his client and got
punched out.

When the situation cooled down, the soldiers explained that they weren't sure
if the bridge was stable after the quake. Go figure.

The solider who threw a punch was fined at least a month's wages. I wouldn't
be at all surprised if these guys didn't see employment on Everest again.

